# New in central FL



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome to the hood neighbor. I mean neighborhood...


----------



## mark_m (Jul 10, 2018)

Ha, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome! Where in central Florida are ya?


----------



## mark_m (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'm in Longwood.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Ah Longwood, the old middle and high school haunt for me...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

mark_m said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I'm having a new skiff built at the moment and am looking forward to digging in to all the great info here on this site.


If you haven't already, make sure you stop by Orlando Outfitters. Great group of guys over there and an excellent fly shop.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Welcome. I'm in Winter Springs.


----------



## mark_m (Jul 10, 2018)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> If you haven't already, make sure you stop by Orlando Outfitters. Great group of guys over there and an excellent fly shop.


Oh yes, I've already acquainted myself with TJ and the crew there.


----------



## mark_m (Jul 10, 2018)

zthomas said:


> Welcome. I'm in Winter Springs.


Thank you. Checked out your website and it looks like we are in the same business when it comes to recreational fishing media. Maybe we should meet up at Hourglass Brewery for a beer.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes, that would be great. Maybe early next week sometime? I'll PM you, or email me at [email protected].


----------

